# Admitted 2011 Columbia University Students



## thefledglingthief

Just thought I'd start a discussion for accepted Columbia University students.  Congratulations to all of you who have been notified.

This is a catch all discussion -- anything pertaining to the moving process, financial, and just general, good-ole, movie talk. 

Hope this can help out!


----------



## ATown

Accepted as a screenwriting concentrate on Wednesday.  I'm a graduating senior in the undergrad program at Columbia, and I love the school and the professors.  So I think you all will have a great time if you decide to go.

I'm currently deciding between Columbia and Boston.  They gave me comparable merit scholarships (I don't know if Columbia gives need-based grants, but Boston doesn't).  I'm up for a teaching fellowship at Boston, which will be worth quite a bit of money.  So whether or not I get the fellowship will probably be the deciding factor between the two schools.  Anyway, I might be making someone on the Columbia waitlist very happy.  We'll see.


----------



## prospect

Congrats to both of you. Just checking to see if they told you during your acceptance call when you would have to make your decision by. I was accepted to CP but didn't get a deadline yet.


----------



## thefledglingthief

@ prospect

i didn't get a deadline.  i think eric was trying to make his rounds, so we just sort of chatted, then parted ways (i had to go into work, haha).  didn't get to speak too long.  i would imagine it would be in the email he said we'd be getting...

@atown

congrats on the merit scholarships.  i'm glad to hear columbia is a wonderful place.  i think it will be quite a wonderful experience.  let us know what happens with boston!


----------



## lynelle135

The deadline is April 15th.  I specifically asked Eric this question because I'm a little older and there is much for me to consider.


----------



## CS

Hi everyone,
Accepted to the screenwriting/directing program.
Still waiting for the email Eric told us about on the phone...


----------



## thefledglingthief

quite right, cs.  i'm getting the impression that they'll send out the email when all are notified... so probably around april 1st.  but that's just my own speculation.


----------



## prospect

april 15th - that is quite soon! anyone hear of students in the past able to defer acceptance for a year? as an international student I have heard of lots of trouble in getting the J-1 visa in time for fall semesters...


----------



## ATown

I don't think you're allowed to defer.  But no fears.  Columbia (the whole university, not just the film school) has thousands of international students.  I'm sure they know how to expedite the process.  My experience with Columbia (contra- my experience with, say, the other big school in Manhattan) has been that they will do anything in their power to help the students they accept.


----------



## assal

@Prospect you should be able to manage to get the F-1 Visa asap, once you pay your SEVIS fees and submit your financial documents to the school this will take no more than couple months.


----------



## prospect

Thanks for the responses. After some checking I realized that Canadians don't need student visas, so that shouldn't be a problem at all. Has anyone heard of Columbia deferring acceptances due to financing? This decision is pretty big for me and I'm not sure I'll be ready in 2 weeks.


----------



## ATown

They only make exceptions for medical reasons.  I realize grad school is a financial strain (I'm right there with you, worrying about money), but the class size is already tiny.  It wouldn't really be fair to the people who apply next year.  I think every single one of us would defer for a year or two to raise funds if possible.

Think about it this way: compare your earning potential before and after the MFA. You're more likely to pay off the tuition with your salary after getting the MFA than right now in the year before getting it.

http://arts.columbia.edu/files...s_and_Procedures.pdf  Page 5.


----------



## ATown

Also, in that link I just posted.  It says we have until May 2nd to send the deposit.


----------



## aresee

Just wanted to say "Hi" and that I am so thrilled to be able to join this group.  Haha!
Exhilarating!!!!
Can't wait to meet you all.
I also did undergrad at Columbia, it is a truly amazing place and the film department is particularly intimate.  So honored to be a part of it.


----------



## ATown

aresee, when did you graduate?  did you study film?


----------



## aresee

Hey ATown,
I am an older student...went to CU years ago and left for various reasons unrelated to Columbia.  Returned in 2009 to GS as Film major.  
Great experience.  Got to know a lot of these guys, like Chris Kelly, McKenna, Falk, Insdorf, Sarris, Schamus, Regan.  Great, great people.
You are there now?


----------



## ATown

> Originally posted by aresee:
> Hey ATown,
> I am an older student...went to CU years ago and left for various reasons unrelated to Columbia.  Returned in 2009 to GS as Film major.
> Great experience.  Got to know a lot of these guys, like Chris Kelly, McKenna, Falk, Insdorf, Sarris, Schamus, Regan.  Great, great people.
> You are there now?



yep.  didn't want to leave.


----------



## prospect

Hi again everyone - I have heard that there are automatic scholarships (in varying amounts) for students entering 2nd year as well as at least one fellowship guaranteed to 2nd year students as well. Any clue on how much you are actually going to get as merit in 2nd year? I know it varies but a ballpark would be helpful. Right now I have no scholarships and the funding is looking like an issue. Thanks!


----------



## jackgradus

Hey guys, 23 year old admitted into screenwriting, very excited and interested in going. 

I am a little worried about housing. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Tenchu55

23rd year old accepted from the UK for screenwriting!

Absolutely gobsmacked to be accepted..never thought my writing was any good.

Wonder what the success ratio is?


----------



## Koquard

Hey everyone, share your age and undergraduate major.

Just curious 

22, Electrical Engineering


----------



## ATown

21, Film Studies with a minor in Anthro at Columbia.  About to graduate.


----------



## Jaye

22, French & English


----------



## CS

26, MA in English and in Film. Looks like I'm the oldest here, this is depressing!


----------



## Sojouner

that makes me the elder of the bunch...

35, undergrad: psyc/telecom  

directing 

look forward to keeping up.


----------



## prospect

24, B. Comm. in Canada


----------



## owenqdinsmore

24 Molecular Biology and Neuroscience


----------



## aresee

K.  Guess I'm the oldest, which I expected.
39, s/d.

Undergrad:  Columbia
1st Time:  ECON/POLISCI
2nd Time:  FILM STUDIES


----------



## UberOCD13

23, accepted for Screenwriting. Beautiful campus, huh? Kinda sidelined me to see a gated community right off of Broadway. 

BFA in Film/Drama.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by aresee:
> K.  Guess I'm the oldest, which I expected.
> 39, s/d.



Pretty sure the actual oldest guy is not using these forums.


----------



## aresee

haha!  True story, Koquard.


----------



## Felipetto

(directing)

25, graduated last year from The Polish National Film School in Lodz - Directing (spec. in editing)

here's a trailer of the film I attached to my application (it's not ready yet, I sent the first cut)
http://vimeo.com/17274186

Would you share a bit of what you've apply with?

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## lynelle135

35, undergrad in engineering

directing

Not sure if I will be joining you all in the fall or not.  Still thinking it through...


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Felipetto:
> (directing)
> 
> 25, graduated last year from The Polish National Film School in Lodz - Directing (spec. in editing)
> 
> here's a trailer of the film I attached to my application (it's not ready yet, I sent the first cut)
> http://vimeo.com/17274186
> 
> Would you share a bit of what you've apply with?
> 
> Congratulations everyone!



Sorry, I looked at related videos too. 
http://vimeo.com/15344117

Your cinematographer is amazing. That comment about underexposure is spot on. 

I love the way you mixed the soundtrack at the beginning (I assume that was you - as the editor - unless someone else did sound there).


----------



## intimatesecretary

Ufff, finally officially - count me IN, fellows! 

23, currently getting MA cinema studies/philosophy and BFA screenwriting (FAMU)

International directing applicant


----------



## robot_m

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> Hey guys, 23 year old admitted into screenwriting, very excited and interested in going.
> 
> I am a little worried about housing. Does anyone know anything about that?



Apply for student housing. Columbia owns a high percentage of the apartment buildings in this part of town, so they have many units available for student housing.

I currently live in Couples Housing, which means I'm in a one bedroom apartment. You can apply for a roommate assignment, or to live alone. Though living alone often means you end up in a dorm-like room with a shared bathroom on your floor.

If you want to find an apartment yourself streeteasy.com is a really good site, as well as nybits.com and the nytimes.com apartment listings. Otherwise, you could go the broker route, but that's another process all together


----------



## owenqdinsmore

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jackgradus:
> Hey guys, 23 year old admitted into screenwriting, very excited and interested in going.
> 
> I am a little worried about housing. Does anyone know anything about that?





Apply for student housing. Columbia owns a high percentage of the apartment buildings in this part of town, so they have many units available for student housing.

I currently live in Couples Housing, which means I'm in a one bedroom apartment. You can apply for a roommate assignment, or to live alone. Though living alone often means you end up in a dorm-like room with a shared bathroom on your floor.

If you want to find an apartment yourself streeteasy.com is a really good site, as well as nybits.com and the nytimes.com apartment listings. Otherwise, you could go the broker route, but that's another process all together </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks a bunch for the info, Robot.


----------



## deephurting

Directing

23 

BA Sarah Lawrence College, Liberal Arts (Visual Arts, Literature)


----------



## ATown

I assume this isn't news to anyone, but just in case....

I got the email yesterday. But it had no info whatsoever. It said congrats and that the deadline was April 15th. Also, it said that the packet would arrive in 1-2 weeks. Not nearly enough time to make that decision.


----------



## aresee

Hey ATown.

I spoke to Kenny W.  The package will hit mail today at the latest, according to admissions.
We should have the package in a couple of days.

If you need to know financials, call Kenny W and ask.  He will give you details or shoot an email so you have it sooner.

Aresee


----------



## lynelle135

Does Columbia housing allow pets?

Thanks robot_m for the apartment links.


----------



## prospect

This is a bad question but who is Kenny W? That would be somewhat unreasonable to get the letter next week and have to decide by April 15th. I would imagine we can ask for extensions.


----------



## CS

Hi everyone. Got the email yesterday saying the exact same thing: decisions have to be made by April 15th and we should get the package in one week or so. I live in France so that would mean more like two weeks for me...basically I'll have one day to decide. This is stressing me out a lot, especially since I'm waiting for some other schools decisions, which should come out on April 15th!!


----------



## CS

Also, lynelle135, Columbia housing says no pets allowed... I will call them nevertheless and try to negociate!


----------



## robot_m

Officially, Columbia Housing does not allow pets unless it is a service animal, in which case you have to register with the...like...Disibility Services or something...? I can't remember. A long process and a separate application all together from Housing.

However, what they don't tell you is that if you are in a situation where you're living in a Columbia owned apartment (couples housing or with roommates), then it is actually up to the building's Superintendent as to whether or not you can have pets.

My lady and I initially moved out here without our dog because we thought we weren't going to be able to have him. But we asked our Super on the day we moved in and he was all like "**** yeah, I just got a little poop factory myself!" So we flew our Lab out at Christmas and he's been happily sniffing New York butts ever since.

If you live in a dorm, I'm guessing they don't allow pets regardless of the situation, though.

EDIT: also, totally lame on the censoring of the curse word.


----------



## lynelle135

Thank you robot_m.  One more question, are you in your 2nd year?  I'm trying to get more info on how busy the summer after your first year actually is.  Do you spend all three months working on your own film as well as producing another student's? Is there anytime to get away at all?


----------



## owenqdinsmore

how is everyone paying to attend columbia...?


----------



## Suzako

lynelle:  I am in my second year.  The summer between 1st and 2nd year is extremely busy.  I filmed one of my 8-12s end of May and the other end of June.  Which in theory left July free, but I was working on many other people's shoots.  I did still find some time to get away.  Some people though did a reverse of that and filmed at the end of the summer.  You also have an editing class at the end of August, which cuts into summer (at least we did).

A friend of mine did both his films back to back and then worked the whole summer.  Honestly, though his films suffered through being rushed.  

But for every "break" once you start film school don't expect a break without work.  Robot_m can attest that our last spring break was sooo not a break at all.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by owenqdinsmore:
> how is everyone paying to attend columbia...?



With tears.



> Originally posted by robot_m:
> I currently live in Couples Housing, which means I'm in a one bedroom apartment. You can apply for a roommate assignment, or to live alone. Though living alone often means you end up in a dorm-like room with a shared bathroom on your floor.



Robot, how tolerable are the "living alone"-type dorms? Is it better/cheaper to get a roommate or look elsewhere in your opinion? 

I'm one of those people that would probably not get along with a roommate if I had to see their face every day.


----------



## Felipetto

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> 
> Sorry, I looked at related videos too.
> http://vimeo.com/15344117
> 
> Your cinematographer is amazing. That comment about underexposure is spot on.
> 
> I love the way you mixed the soundtrack at the beginning (I assume that was you - as the editor - unless someone else did sound there).




Thanks! She is amazing! And one of the best persons I've ever met.



> Originally posted by Suzako:
> lynelle:  I am in my second year.  The summer between 1st and 2nd year is extremely busy.  I filmed one of my 8-12s end of May and the other end of June.



Did you direct two films after the first year or wrote/produced the second?
Thanks!


----------



## Suzako

Felipetto: A big project throughout the first year is something called the "8-12".  In the fall semester you write at least 2 short film scripts (which should be 8-12 pages long).  Then over winter break, there is "The Swap".  Everyone reads everyone else's scripts and then you choose a few you'd like to direct (for the 8-12 you must direct a script written by someone else).  You pitch to people to direct their script (and likewise people pitch to you for your script).  Then in the summer you must direct and produce an 8-12.  You cannot produce one that you direct.  Most people just end up producing the one they wrote for various reasons.

So in my case, I directed one short end of May and then I produced one short end of June. Since classes end in May, it meant the end of my second semester was really nutty with pre-production.  I believe we were one of the earliest shoots in my class.  Then I prepped for the next film in June, as well as working on two friends' shoots.  (We all crew for each other). Hope that's clear!


----------



## robot_m

Yeah, I'm only a first year. The summer does look pretty busy, but I'm generally good at time management, so I'm not too worried.

I'm actually shooting BOTH of my 8-12's in May, which is not recommended (to shoot both of them so close together), but stress and me are, like, totally besties, so whatev, right?

But for various reasons, they should both be easy to produce (theoretically)--the one I'm directing is only 2 locations, a bar and an apartment. The one I'm producing is only ONE location, a bar. Plus neither one has minors, animals, stunts, or "risk activities" (insurance jargon).

In general I feel less stressed than I did about my 3-5 (the other big first year project, the 3 to 5 minute short you shoot at the end of first semester or over winter break), but I was both producing and directing for that and I had 5 locations including an exterior dolly shot on a morning after it snowed 6 inches...so, yeah.

Then in June I'm getting married (FYI, planning a wedding is akin to pre-producing a feature), so I'm going to be out of the city for two weeks (again, theoretically).

Just today someone asked me to crew on their shoot in July and I gave them a tentative yes, but I'll probably only say yes to one or two more people, because I want to have some free time this summer.

So yeah, you can schedule in free time, it just likely means the time when you aren't free will be slightly more stressful.


----------



## Suzako

Here's the thing: every year the class above tells the incoming class how much work they have ahead and how much time it takes and every year the incoming class is like "pshaw".  

And by the next September they'll be the one giving out the warnings, haha. 

But yeah, it really is about your personal shoots and its up to you to schedule your life.  You do what's best for you.


----------



## assal

Who is going to the Simon Kinberg event on Saturday morning? Should we meet before and grab a coffee? PM me.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by assal:
> Who is going to the Simon Kinberg event on Saturday morning? Should we meet before and grab a coffee? PM me.



Can anyone give a recap of it for us non-New-Yorkers?


----------



## ATown

I might be going.  Not sure yet.  I'll PM you if I decide to go.

I just got the Columbia packet.  No folder.  It's a bundle of papers and a dvd of student work.  I emailed Kenny W. and got photocopies of the exact same info a few days ago.  So if you don't want to wait, send finaid an email.


----------



## jackgradus

Question for current students:

How do you deal with debt? It looks to me like I'd be in private/alternative loans for most of my education. Some of those are at 8.0%. This is utterly terrifying to me. If I am not mistaken, your film projects aren't included in this value, so it'd be even more than the projected $72k in costs for the first year, right? I am not seeing how this is feasible. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## joybird

It's 72,000K for the first year. Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by joybird:
> It's 72,000K for the first year. Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!



Um... how did you come by that number exactly?

http://www.columbia.edu/cu/sfs...ion-fees.html#N10071


----------



## ATown

72 is the number they give you in the acceptance packet.  Tuition (47) + room/board (15) + fees (3) + etc.  You'll get the info in the packet.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by ATown:
> 72 is the number they give you in the acceptance packet.  Tuition (47) + room/board (15) + fees (3) + etc.  You'll get the info in the packet.



Yikes. How'd it jump from 45 (what the website says) to 47 all of a sudden? Did it just hike up for 2011-2012?


----------



## aresee

Yeah CU is expensive.  I had a big scholarship for undergrad, and now for film school there's like "ZERO."  It's going to be a heavy, heavy hit, but worth the "price of admission," so to speak.  

I am looking at it one year at a time.  From what I understand, 2nd year and beyond funding opens up and there are other opportunities.

So it's a huge loan for first year, but over the course of the program, averaged out, it's not any more than any high quality education.  My friend is at Manhattan College now, and it's the same price as Columbia.  I don't think I need to explain the educational disparity.

Anyway, that's what I'm telling myself.  Over and over and over again.


----------



## jackgradus

I understand taking it one year at a time, but on the other hand, my private loan for the first year would be like 40k, and that'd be 4k interest a year. If I wasn't able to get a job in the industry doing well, I'd struggle to pay that off. So I am not so sure, I'd like some more clarifications on the prospects, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Koquard

So wait... is the tuition $23500 now from last semesters $22400? 

Do they literally just add another thousand each semester?


----------



## Suzako

jackgradus,  have you filled out your FAFSA?  Or are you international maybe?  A lot of people qualify for federally subsidized and unsubsidized loans.


----------



## jackgradus

Suzako, 

I did, and all I got in Federal loans was 23k. I am going to call some people to talk... Do you suggest anyone?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jaye

People have received their financial aid packages already?


----------



## thefledglingthief

i have not.  i would imagine it will come this next week sometime.


----------



## ATown

If you email the finaid office, you can get all the info they send in the packet.  But it's not a pretty picture.  Considering I got close to a full ride as an undergrad here, I thought grad school wouldn't be too bad.  I was quite mistaken.


----------



## aresee

I'm in the same boat, ATown. 
Tricky.


----------



## lynelle135

I am so glad to see that I am not the only one who is debt phobic.  I get some help with the GI bill but not enough to cover everything since Congress adjusted the bill in December.  

The big concern is that there are no guarantees that you would be employed after graduating.  I received a DVD of all the 2008 student films.  I looked up the directors' names on IMDB.  Some of them have not made a film since.  Just something to consider.


----------



## Nova

If you want a guarantee of a job ... the film and tv industry is not for you.

Also, obviously the field does not require an MFA.

What do you expect to get from grad school? Knowledge? Connections? Craft? Think about what you want from the program.  What are your goals in life and can grad school help you achieve them?  What made you decide to apply to grad school in the first place?

I'm not trying to encourage debt at all, I'm just asking some questions to put things in perspective.


----------



## robot_m

lynelle- most of them have not made movies (it usually takes at least two years for a movie to go from concept to screen), but that doesn't mean that they aren't working. 

They could be freelancing as editors while they work on their scripts or feature financing, or directing commercials to build their reel, or teaching...and that's just naming a few film related job options.

Plus you can make an entire career selling scripts that never get made into movies. Phil Johnston (a columbia alumnus) who wrote Cedar Rapids sold three or four scripts before any of them got made. He was making good money on selling those scripts, only for various reasons, the productions fell through before they were actually made into movies.

Of course the goal is to get your movies made, but the point being you can still find a job and make money in film before you make a movie.


----------



## lynelle135

I would say that without a healthy respect for finances, debt, and money management...then the film and tv industry isn't for you either.

I should have been more clear. There are no guarantees that you would be employed after graduating and actually be in a position to consistently pay off student loans or the debt you may incur from creating your thesis film. Finances are extremely personal and each individual has their own take on it.  What's acceptable for you may not be acceptable for someone else.

I was expecting a certain amount of money under the GI Bill but Congress pulled the rug from under me *after* I had already applied.  So now I have to reevaluate my pro's and con's list.  Right now, the expense is a huge con for me.


----------



## Suzako

Well said, lynelle135.  I do think fiances are extremely personal and that's why its so hard to give any advice on this matter.  It's extremely reasonable to be wary of debt. I wish everyone the best of luck with your decisions.


----------



## jackgradus

I can understand people having different levels of comfort with debt, but I am faced with basically taking out a mortgage at 8.0%+ interest. That means I'd be paying $12k a year just to keep up with the interest. I am going to call CU to ask if I can speak to alums and current students about how they deal with this. I can understand the industry being competitive, but this sort of debt is extremely unwieldy.


----------



## jackgradus

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> lynelle- most of them have not made movies (it usually takes at least two years for a movie to go from concept to screen), but that doesn't mean that they aren't working.
> 
> They could be freelancing as editors while they work on their scripts or feature financing, or directing commercials to build their reel, or teaching...and that's just naming a few film related job options.
> 
> Plus you can make an entire career selling scripts that never get made into movies. Phil Johnston (a columbia alumnus) who wrote Cedar Rapids sold three or four scripts before any of them got made. He was making good money on selling those scripts, only for various reasons, the productions fell through before they were actually made into movies.
> 
> Of course the goal is to get your movies made, but the point being you can still find a job and make money in film before you make a movie.



I can totally understand this, and I myself don't have any dreams of directing an oscar winning feature out of Columbia, but I'd really appreciate some statistics on what this might mean. You know, something like percentages on what students do after they graduate and what they might expect to earn. There isn't anything like that in the CU website. Law, Med, and MBA programs compile information like this as SOP; any program that doesn't sets itself up for a little bit of mistrust.


----------



## ATown

I agree with most of what's been said.  I don't really have a problem with debt.  If I had a guarantee of steady employment after graduation, it's not a big deal.  What terrifies me is the prospect of no employment, which in this economy is a serious concern.

I also don't think any of us quite understood the price tag when we applied.  Whenever I talked to profs at Columbia, they swore up and down that the MFA program was really really generous.


----------



## lynelle135

> I can totally understand this, and I myself don't have any dreams of directing an oscar winning feature out of Columbia, but I'd really appreciate some statistics on what this might mean. You know, something like percentages on what students do after they graduate and what they might expect to earn.



Well, I was actually bold enough to bring this up at the end of my interview.  I basically asked them so "I get this degree and then what can I expect?"  The answer was that I could expect, based on the fact that I have significant life experience from being in the military and I'll have my short films from CU, to get a few meetings with agents.  What becomes of those meetings was up to me.  

Jackgradus -- I think that is a good idea to try to get some information about what students are doing post graduation.  

Today is April 3rd.  Decisions need to be in by April 15th.  The clock is ticking...


----------



## Procallout

Excellent discussion. The cost of grad film school has always been a big concern of mine. My friend's jaws dope when they hear the commitment in time and cost. Especially the friends in med/law/business school. 

Just to throw in two cents, I know two film school grads at either end of the spectrum. One completed a mediocre (his words, not mine) thesis in 2009 that hasn't opened too many doors. He's struggling to pay bills/loans working as a script supervisor. Those loans will continue for quite a while. The other graduated in 2002 and had two successful features at top festivals. Both got bought after their premiers for a couple/few mil, and one had a wide theatrical release.  When all was said and done with the 2nd film in 2009-ish, he was still paying off loans and would be for sometime unless he got lucky and made some big $$$ with a studio project.  

Big reality check for me.


----------



## Jaye

Yikes. 

I'm not sure what everyone else's situation is like, but I would also have to factor in the cost of living in NYC to my loan(s). Especially since students work throughout the summers.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Jaye:
> Yikes.
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone else's situation is like, but I would also have to factor in the cost of living in NYC to my loan(s). Especially since students work throughout the summers.



Me too. It seems like a lot of people have "friends of friends" that they can at least temporarily room with. I have absolutely no friends/relatives in NYC. 

The housing website also has me concerned. UAH's rates were way more than I expected -- even for dorms. A place like I-house averages $880 a month for a dorm (w/ sink lol). Still I expect UAH to be a safer bet than most other places. The greeter during my interview warned against trying to find some "really cheap" room elsewhere in the city. It's almost always a scam/bad idea, he claims.


----------



## Jaye

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Jaye:
> Yikes.
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone else's situation is like, but I would also have to factor in the cost of living in NYC to my loan(s). Especially since students work throughout the summers.



Me too. It seems like a lot of people have "friends of friends" that they can at least temporarily room with. I have absolutely no friends/relatives in NYC. 

The housing website also has me concerned. UAH's rates were way more than I expected -- even for dorms. A place like I-house averages $880 a month for a dorm (w/ sink lol). Still I expect UAH to be a safer bet than most other places. The greeter during my interview warned against trying to find some "really cheap" room elsewhere in the city. It's almost always a scam, he claims. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah it really depends on how far you're willing to live. I'm pretty sure Columbia housing owns apartments from 100th-125th. If you're looking for a cheaper monthly deal, get a roomie and look for places a little farther north. Even going closer to Amsterdam-Columbus Ave makes a bit of a difference in rent (farther east).


----------



## Felipetto

I have just sent the check to Columbia. I'm not even waiting for AFI. Hope to see you guys in a few months.

 Columbia was my top choice from the beginning. I've worked on several films there as an editor and it is something about the way people talk about the film there. (Film, not movies, if that difference matters for anybody) My interview only assured me, that I was right about it. 
 And there is something almost nobody mentioned - working with actors. I believe that's another advantage of Columbia.
 I don't really understand all this talking about technical aspect of the cinema. If you understand lenses etc, then it's great but if not, you can use a good and experienced DP and let him do his job. Cinematography is an art, isn't it?
But maybe it is only a stupid, European talk. 

Congratulations to everyone!

@Jaye
I think they have all theirs buildings listed on the Columbia housing site.


----------



## Jaye

Sorry. I think I was unclear. I was trying to say that if anyone is considering not going through Columbia housing, usually the farther north you look (into Harlem), the cheaper the rent gets. Usually. Apartments around Columbia can be a little expensive, at least for my budget. And going farther east a little also might help decrease the rent (Amsterdam Ave, Columbus Ave). It really depends on what everyone is looking for (proximity, price, safety).


----------



## jackgradus

How hard is it to get into Columbia apartments? Because the price, for the location, including utilities, furnishings, etc, is not bad at Columbia apts.


----------



## balawadhi

living in the city can get expensive. i live close to the Columbia area in west harlem and my rent is a above 1k a month for one bedroom. you might be able to get a roommate situation for less than 1k a month, but don't expect to pay anything less than 700 (if you are lucky) anywhere in the city. also, don't listen to anyone telling you anywhere in manhattan is not safe. the whole city is gentrified and clean. some places in brooklyn, bronx, and queens might be a bit dangerous since they have a lot of "calm" areas.


----------



## jackgradus

Sounds good -- but can anyone speak to living in CU apartment shares? They are like $900 w utilities and mostly furnished it sounds like, which is not a bad deal.


----------



## robot_m

I think it's pretty easy to get into housing if you're coming from somewhere outside the NYC metro.

I know a couple of people who were even able to get into housing when they were already living in the city.

For those of you looking for non-Columbia housing, here's a link for you: http://gothamist.com/2011/04/0...s_now_identified.php


----------



## Suzako

I live in non-Columbia housing: I found a sublet on craigslist.  However, I met my landlord/roommate before I signed the lease and all that, something I know would be difficult for those coming from outside NYC.  Including utilities though, my costs are similar to Columbia housing.  Still, because I live within walking distance of the school I don't have to buy a monthly metrocard.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Still, because I live within walking distance of the school I don't have to buy a monthly metrocard.



That saves you about $1000 a year, right? So like... I imagine... a little more than one month's rent?

If you recommend UAH, would you suggest an apartment share or a "dorm?" Sifting through the site, it seems like they average about the same.


----------



## Suzako

Well, I don't know anyone who lives in a "dorm" so I guess I would recommend an apartment share.  You have your own room, but you live in apartment (so you don't share your bathroom with a whole floor).  There would be a living room and a kitchen (something a dorm room would lack, right?)  Your roommate would be another student and would be busy like you.  I know some people who's roommates ended up leaving and they were left with an apartment to themselves, so there's a chance of that.  Also, some people ended up switching their second semester or second year to apartment shares with classmates/friends thru UAH.


----------



## Koquard

Can anyone who lives in UAH explain what happens after you submit the application? Like what's the process?


----------



## jackgradus

Sent the check in. Does someone want to make a facebook group?


----------



## prospect

has anyone else (international) still not received their package? I am in Canada and got the call but no package, and it looks like Apr 15th is the deadline. If I get my package on Monday that will be only 4 days later - kinda intense...maybe some people have had luck with getting extensions?


----------



## PJ

I haven't got the package nor the official email. I emailed the office a week ago but still have no reply.


----------



## intimatesecretary

> Originally posted by prospect:
> has anyone else (international) still not received their package? I am in Canada and got the call but no package, and it looks like Apr 15th is the deadline. If I get my package on Monday that will be only 4 days later - kinda intense...maybe some people have had luck with getting extensions?



some problem here (and I am in Prague, so I guess it takes even longer than to C.)...


----------



## CS

intimatesecretary: You can ask Kenny from the financial aid/admissions office to send you the package via email, that's what I did. I live in France and haven't received anything via normal mail either.


----------



## prospect

would you be able to provide Kenny's contact information?


----------



## CS

His email address is on the email that was sent to confirm your admission. I'm also sending you a private message.


----------



## prospect

Thanks for the PM! I never got a confirmation email about admission (just a call), and it looks like some of the other international students didn't either. Kind of strange but I will email Kenny.


----------



## intimatesecretary

> Originally posted by CS:
> intimatesecretary: You can ask Kenny from the financial aid/admissions office to send you the package via email, that's what I did. I live in France and haven't received anything via normal mail either.



thanks a lot for advice, if there's nothing in my mailbox tomorrow, then will do.


----------



## ATown

Well...  Turned it down...  That was difficult...  Boston University won the arms race by offering me a job and substantially more finaid.  I hope the rest of you enjoy Columbia as much as I did for four years.  It really is an amazing place to study, and if they ever offer a PHD in Film Studies, I might be back.


----------



## aNDy2011

Any waitlist update?


----------



## SS

Hey guys I don't know how everyone else is planning to do this but the cost of living in NYC is worrying me. I have no friends in NYC to share the room with. Have nay of you figured out your housing situation yet? I am looking at cutting cost as much as possible.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by SS:
> Hey guys I don't know how everyone else is planning to do this but the cost of living in NYC is worrying me. I have no friends in NYC to share the room with. Have nay of you figured out your housing situation yet? I am looking at cutting cost as much as possible.



I have the same problem you do, SS. I'm just going to rely on UAH -- hope they house me with someone tolerable.


----------



## SS

Yeah i know what you mean Koquard. I am kinda hoping for the same. However I've heard that film MFA students have odd timings and not all roommates are very tolerant about that. Also off campus is cheaper.


----------



## prospect

anyone else made their decision yet?


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by prospect:
> anyone else made their decision yet?



I'm a yes. Worth it IMO, no matter how badly it will hurt financially.


----------



## aresee

I'm with Koq.  A big "yes"


----------



## joybird

I may get blasted for saying this but... I sent in my deposit for CU Screenwriting but I was also waitlisted for NYU DW. If NYU were to accept me in August a part of me still feels like I should go there. Maybe it's because NYU has a sexier brand name in the entertainment industry. Plus a friend of mine who was also waitlisted had someone she knew at NYU ask the people at Tisch how many people get in off the waitlist. They told the person it varies from year to year. But last year about fifty percent got in off the waitlist.  Anyone else feel the same way? Or no? CU is just so expensive. And one year longer than NYU. I'm an older student, and I don't have all the time in the world.


----------



## Suzako

Hey Joybird,

I chose between Columbia and NYU Dramatic Writing.  They're wildly different programs.  At NYU DW, you do playwriting, screenwriting, tv writing.  At Columbia you do screenwriting (and tv writing), directing and producing.  At Columbia, You direct short films and you see your short film scripts get made.  A big factor in my decision was that I didn't want to spend so much time on playwriting (a BIG part of NYU DW) and I wanted to learn about all the aspects of visual storytelling which I felt like I could get at Columbia.  Additionally, at Columbia I would be taking classes with future directors and producers, while at NYU DW I would be taking classes just with other writers.

It's really about what you want to get from grad school and what you want to spend time on.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by joybird:
> CU is just so expensive.



With or without financial aid, both tuitions are about identical. I mean... at least last time I checked.


----------



## joybird

Thanks. It's just that coming from Hollywood already nobody seems to want to read scripts anymore. A great deal of TV writers come from the playwriting world. And now it's all about novelists. The industry is in a real panic. Even though screenwriting and TV writing is my true passion everybody has a good script out here. The industry has changed so much. Yikes.


----------



## Koquard

So... anymore "yes"-people out there? So far I only see two posting .


----------



## jackgradus

koquard, you love getting information from people, but we don't even know where you are from... hahah


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> koquard, you love getting information from people, but we don't even know where you are from... hahah



South Florida. I don't put it because I don't look or act like I'm from that region at all. XD


----------



## owenqdinsmore

I accepted my CU offer. Looking forward to meeting you folks in the fall.


----------



## Felipetto

Hey,

Did you get any kind of confirmation?

All I know is that they cashed my deposit, but I haven't heard a word from school.


----------



## jackgradus

same for me, looking forward to meeting everyone. does someone want to create a facebook group? That will be more private than talking here.


----------



## Miro

Hey Everybody,

Coming to CU for Creative Producing. Join a group for our class!

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...roup_204172702956141

Peace,
Miro


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

I got the call from Ira Deutchman yesterday, and I have officially been accepted into the Creative Producing program  I am so honored and excited. The big battle that I am now facing is how to pay for it since I will have to take out student loans for the entire cost. I would love insight into how everyone else is handling this-- anything & everything is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ATown

UCFfilmgirl.  My two cents as someone who just turned down Columbia:

I ended up choosing Boston over Columbia, largely for financial reasons (though, honestly, Boston has better facilities and a fine program).  I just flat out don't believe that it's worth 200,000 (closer to a quarter of a million with interest) in debt to go to Columbia.  I'm sure most people here would disagree with me, but the chances of actually being able to pay off those loans is pretty damn slim.  I'm way too young to spend most of my adult life shackled to that debt.  Most of the people I know at Columbia have no idea how they will pay off their loans, and most won't be able to.

I saw that you were accepted to Chapman in another thread.  Chapman is a great program.  And lets be honest, only a handful of people from any MFA program are going to get good jobs in the industry straight out of school.  For most people, no matter where you go, it will take 5-10 years to break into the industry.  And that's far more dependent on your own work ethic, intelligence and networking ability than where you went to film school.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

ATown,

I completely do agree with you, but on the other hand I feel like a graduate degree from an Ivy League school WILL be able to get me a secure job with an excellent salary straight out of graduate school, even if I immediately will not be able to work as a producer as soon as I graduate.  My Ivy League degree should be able to secure me something with an excellent salary. Are there any other thoughts on this subject from others? Thanks so very much.


----------



## ATown

I hate to be this negative but...

"a graduate degree from an Ivy League school WILL be able to get me a secure job with an excellent salary straight out of graduate school"

I'm going to warn you now, as a soon-to-be graduate of Columbia's undergrad program who knows a lot of people in the grad program: that's simply not true.  There is no guarantee.  Not from Columbia, not from anyone.  Plenty of the people I know who are about to graduate from Columbia's MFA program have neither jobs nor prospects (and none of my fellow film undergrads do).  

So please, for your own sake, do not make decisions with that belief in mind.  Believe me as someone who is about to receive an Ivy League degree: that's not the way an Ivy League degree works and it's certainly not how the film industry works.  

I'm not trying to discourage you from going to Columbia, because, I'll be honest, it's absolutely amazing here.  But, you're doing yourself a disservice to believe that it's a guarantee of anything.

Sorry.


----------



## aresee

Hey.  I've been quiet for awhile but based on the current conversation regarding jobs/opportunities coming out of Columbia, I can add a little bit.

Obviously, I know nothing about getting a job coming out of film school, because I am just now entering along with you, but here is my take:

I went to Columbia years ago and had to drop out for personal reasons.  Even though I did not have my degree, I can assure you that the power of the Columbia name will open a lot of doors.  Not only has it helped me get jobs (in non-film industries), but it helped me get partners and secure financing for companies I have started.  It is truly amazing and many people want to attach themselves to such a name, even if only through me.  In addition, it has helped me get board positions and offers with various companies, etc.  The name is remarkably powerful.

Having said that, the film industry is different.  I know a little about this as well, but not a lot.  My experience and networks lead me to believe that the Columbia name WILL open doors that may have otherwise remained closed; but it will be your material and YOU that closes the deal. 

For me, my choice to go to Columbia was simple  I want to make films.  I have no interest in a "job" in the film industry.  A guaranteed job out of film school is an oxymoron in itself.  Guaranteed high paying jobs are pretty much reserved for the top tier business and law schools, but not film, in my opinion.

Please do not think I am trying to offer advice, because I am in no position to do so, but I can share what my decision was and why.  I do not need a film degree to get a job.  I can do that without one.  So can all of you.  To me, I want to...no...I need to make films.  Great ones.  And I need to do it surrounded by top faculty and students in an incredibly stimulating intellectual environment.  I do not know much about Chapman...I am sure it is wonderful...but as far as being in an environment like Columbia...I must say that there is no way...in my mind...that it can even come close.  

As for the debt:  Well, it's going to be heavy for me too.  But I do not believe it will be $250,000.  The film students I know all assured me that things open up in second year, and most of the third years I know are paying next to nothing.  I think the barrier to entry, the initial frighteningly high debt load, will almost guarantee that those in the program are really freakin serious about making films.  I know I am.  And Chapman does not carry the name prestige that Columbia does.  That really goes without saying.

From a facility perspective, there are certificate programs that would blow Columbia's facilities away.  Me...no interest.  What good will that do me in the end?  

So I know that I don't want to just "get a job" in film.  If for some reason I do not make films that will allow me to live right, then I would get a good paying job in a different industry until I can make MY OWN film again.  And this I can swear to you: In ANY other industry, the Columbia name will be much, much more powerful on a resume than Chapman...or any other school for that matter.

So, if you want to make films...and you are confident that you will make successful ones, and you are willing to work your friggin ass off, I would go to CU;  If you're worried, and you think you want a fall back film job, go to Chapman; if you're worried and you think you might want to change industries or get a good paying job or start your own company, go to Columbia.  Ok...so I lied...I gave advice.  But I speak from the heart and with a decent amount of proof in the proverbial pudding.


----------



## Koquard

I agree with everything aresee said about the value of attending Columbia... the name recognition, the environment, the "flavor" of the education... everything. 

I was going to say the exact same thing except in a much less eloquent way: If you're going to even bother with grad school, you should really go balls-to-the-wall. If you're still battling with the QoL vs PoP question (Quality of Life versus Pursuit of Passion), then maybe filmmaking isn't for you.

I made the mistake of passing up a superior undergrad education for a more "financially comfortable and convenient" one.

Boy oh boy  did that faulty decision do a number on my life! (both academically and socially)


----------



## joybird

I absolutely agree also. I have actually been living in LA for a while. I have worked in the film industry and let me tell you... this industry is all about name dropping. Mainly ivy leaguers run the development department at TV and film networks (Harvard, Yale, Cornell, Dartmouth, Princeton, UPenn, Columbia...) Other schools you hear are USC, rarely NYU on the west coast, not really UCLA anymore... You need to belong to a click in this industry. I can assure you that the Ivy League brand name will open some doors for you in this industry. It may not make you Steven Spielberg or George Lucas- no one can do that. But, you will get your foot in the door. Right now Kathryn Bigelow has really drawn attention to Columbia. Get in while it's hot.


----------



## joybird

Let me also add... I was a little unsure about going to Columbia but after the feedback I have received from people it definitely seems like a great place to attend.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Thank you so much for all of your valuable advice, please keep it coming, everyone!


----------



## jackgradus

thanks for the initiative and see you in a few months!



> Originally posted by Miro:
> Hey Everybody,
> 
> Coming to CU for Creative Producing. Join a group for our class!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.p...roup_204172702956141
> 
> Peace,
> Miro


----------



## Miro

I really enjoyed the conversation that's been going on here in the past few days- Columbia seems like the right place for me after all.

jackgradus-> no problem


----------



## Jaye

Anyone else looking for off-campus housing?


----------



## jackgradus

I am. I have seen some decent looking 2 and 3 bedroom apts on streeteasy that would come out at like 600 700 hundred a person. 

Anyone receive any word from the school after sending the check in?


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

In still deciding which graduate school I am going to, more questions popped into my mind about Columbia's program.  I would love your opinions when you get the chance, thanks so much  If there are any creative producers out there specifically, a good number of these questions may be more towards you.

1.  Do you feel comfortable getting your masters in "creative" producing from a school that's all about directing and screenwriting, knowing that its awards and reputation are primarily from the screenwriters and directors?

2.  Do you feel comfortable with "DP's" who want to be directors and aren't really going for a "masters degree" specifically in "cinematography"?

3.  Do you feel comfortable with screenwriters or directors who want to be directors and screenwriters and who will be responsible for editing your work, or that you will end up having to edit your own films because you want the best product?

4.  Do you want to attend a school that puts so much emphasis on directing, screenwriting and producing where no advanced courses are offered in cinematography or production management, and whose producing courses in the business of filmmaking are limited to the four courses that are offered to creative producers in their 2nd year?

5.  Do you want to attend a school that puts directors and screenwriters behind the camera to shoot your work, to block your scenes, to make sure the lighting is perfect, and perform the production management functions of your films?

6.  Do you feel that you can trust the students in your program who will be performing the editing, cinematography and production management functions of the films you produce or direct, who are just learning these functions from one or two beginner's courses (at the most), and who have no prior experience as undergraduates in these areas, who aren't Apple-certified editors, who aren't specializing in editing or cinematography by choice, to perform these functions for you?

7.  Compared with the other top film schools, do you feel that Columbia's program is too general in that it doesn't offer all of these specializations and disciplines at an in-depth (advanced) level as the other top film schools do?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzako

Hey UCFfilmgirl,

I'm not a creative producer and I don't have time to answer all your questions right this second (in the throes of final projects due) but I am a second year Columbia student and I just want to address what seems to be two of your major concerns: inexperienced DPs and editors.  While it is true that for the first semester we shoot our own exercises and for the second semester we shoot each others, but for non-exercise film projects (the 8-12, thesis films, etc), there's nothing stopping anyone from finding DPs outside of Columbia and many people do.  Same with editors.  Many DPs from NYU are happy to work with Columbia directors and writers because of our emphasis on story.  You're in NY and there are other working DPs who want to work on student films. (Same with editors).  Maybe this seems inconvenient to you? But if you a producer, finding talent is a good skill to hone.

s


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Susako,

Thank you so much for you input! I love everything you have said and I completely agree and even thought of that myself a few minutes ago when it dawned on me  I would love more of your opinions when you get the chance. Best of luck on your final projects!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Another question I thought of is how much would it cost to bring on an outside DP or editor from NYU, for example? From the past experiences, do they love the script and film so much that they attach themselves to the project just because it is a Columbia project, or do they expect to be paid in some way?


----------



## Suzako

UCFfilmgirl, it honestly just depends on the project and the people.  For me, I did not pay my outside DP for my 8-12, he knew the producer and he wanted more narrative material for his reel.  For one I produced, we paid an NYU DP about $125 a day (for three days) I think. I've heard of people getting free editors and of people paying editors, etc.  Its easier to find people to work for free if they feel it will be helpful to their reel etc, but also it depends of course on the particular project.  I am using a composer who just graduated from a music masters program and she's working with me for free because she wants the credits and the experience.  Same thing went for my production design team for my 8-12.  The Columbia name does carry cred for DPs, editors, designers, actors and all the various people you need to make movies.  (Especially actors, whoa!)

Also I don't know where you got the number of "producing courses in the business of filmmaking are limited to the four courses that are offered to creative producers in their 2nd year".  Here's the list of required course for second year producing students from the school's intra-wiki:
(this seems a little off because of the current crop of 1st year producers all took Business of Film this year)

2nd Year 	Fall 	
    * FILM R 6034 Pre-Production of a Motion Picture
    * FILM R 8992 Producing Thesis Advisement
    * FILM R 6003 Feature Film Development 

2nd Year 	Spring 	
    * FILM R 6004 Business of Film 
    * FILM R 6007 Feature Film Financing
    * FILM R 6035 Case Studies in Producing  

Additionally, aside from classes, your second year you are going to be busy actually Producing!  Producing thesis films, UPMing, co-producing, etc. I know one second year who produced a feature this year even.


----------



## Suzako

additionally, if you PM me I can try to put you in touch with a producing student here to talk/e-mail with.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by Jaye:
> Anyone else looking for off-campus housing?



For me, the 100ish dollars I might save is not worth the transportation hassle/costs and the shaddyness of some of these off-campus places. That also seems to be the consensus of some current students I spoke with. That and the advantage of having a student roommate. The thought of bad roommates horrify me. 

Anyone know when we get word back from UAH? It's really strange being this in the dark.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

I have accepted the offer to attend Columbia University for Creative Producing  I am ecstatic! I cannot wait to get to know everyone when we start working together in the fall, and I even want to start getting to know everyone now! 

Now to figure out a place to live. Luckily I am from New Jersey so I can go into the city to look at places. I am going to submit my application for the shared apartments through Columbia and cross my fingers that I get a Columbia apartment! I feel much more comfortable I think with that option. Does anyone have any opinions on living in the Columbia shared apartments vs. off-campus?


----------



## Koquard

Has anyone heard back from Columbia since sending in their "yes?"


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Koquard,

I have! I received my official acceptance letters and entire package via e-mail as well as via mail. You should contact the School of the Arts if you have not received yours yet. 

Again, I am actively searching for housing, so if anyone is looking for a roommate please contact me ASAP  Feel free to send me a private message.


----------



## Koquard

UCFfilmgirl,

I meant after the package. Like from UAH. Any current Columbia student know when housing arrangements are typically announced?


----------



## Jaye

Nothing other than my financial aid package. Strangely quiet.


----------



## robot_m

Last year UAH sent me my housing offer on June 2.


----------



## MicRns

Any waitlisters accepted yet? I really don't know whether I should be optimistic or not. :-/


----------



## aNDy2011

Sadly, I hear nothing yet.


----------



## 'K' Chang

...frustrated too...
I'm a Creative Producing applicant as an international. Since only twenty-some people got accepted, I guess it's even harder for me as an international to get a call from Ira cuz I think they accept less than 10 internationals every year.

Got 2 miss blocked-calls on Tuesday and Thursday. And I've never had blocked calls in my country. It was 5:26 in the morning on Tue and 5:41AM on Thur. In ET, it's 4PM... Wondering who that might be... could be a spam. 

Well, I sent an email to the administration office to see if I still have a fighting chance cuz it's been a while and I really have to seriously consider either taking a job offer here or doing something beneficial for my own future. 

It's really frustrating moment. How r all of u waitlisters holding it?


----------



## Lights_out

Hey I'm in the same position.
I just received an offer for a
decent production job and cannot
make any decisions about it. They
told me I have until may 27th to
give them my word and sign a 2 year
contract. The job is in Madrid, Spain
and I live in Dallas, TX. It's like
a TV show over there and I'm not sure
what the job will be but it looks
like a great opportunity but I would
much rather pursue a masters in filmmaking.
I really hope they give us word by next week.
Either we're in or out.
We need closure! 

Good luck to all


----------



## aNDy2011

Yes, I am hoping to hear that I am accepted by next week.


----------



## Procallout

I dunno guys. I still contend said waitlist got lost in Dodge Hall  You'd think at least one of us would be an outlier with the start of summer approaching!


----------



## educohn

Hi everybody!

Just found this Forum. I have also been accepted for directing/screenwriting this year and very much looking forward to meet you all. I'm Eduardo, 23 and live now in Spain, anybody else here?


----------



## aresee

Hey.  Keep in mind that the professors also got out early May and may have just needed some time off before they attack the waitlist issue.  I am sure many will be called up.
Just so you know, I was admitted but since initial acceptance, students have heard nothing.  Not from FinAid, from Housing, or from school.  My statement and class schedule is still empty, so they really haven't had the chance to do anything since first round of admissions, it seems.
Hang in there. I am sure a wave will be going out shortly.


----------



## aNDy2011

Hopefully, you are right aresee


----------



## 'K' Chang

thanks~!!! good to know, arasee~!


----------



## educohn

Anyone created a FB group for us yet? TISCH has one and I'm jealous ;D


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...204172702956141&ap=1

is our Incoming Class 2011 Columbia MFA facebook group. 

Also, I am still actively searching for a roommate just in case the Columbia shared-apartments do not work out. Does anyone know of a Columbia student, does not have to be in the School of the Arts they could be in any of the other graduate programs at Columbia or even Barnard, who are looking for a roommate? 

Thanks!


----------



## joybird

UCF Girl I actually need a roommate. Because I did not go through Columbia Shared housing. I actually prefer someone in our same program. So if you wanna team up. 

Thanks,

Tesia


----------



## aNDy2011

I think it is time to face the music. There will be no call for waitlisters. Let's make movies now.


----------



## joybird

Keep your head up.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Joybird,

I sent you a private message, hope you received it.

Thanks!


----------



## jackgradus

Anyone else looking for a roommate? I found an incredible deal on a furnished place 10 minute walk from campus.


----------



## Koquard

> Originally posted by jackgradus:
> Anyone else looking for a roommate? I found an incredible deal on a furnished place 10 minute walk from campus.



I might be... depending on how on-campus housing works out.


----------



## timbodi

Jackgradus - I'm interested in checking it out. I'm also waiting to hear from university housing, but I'm looking elsewhere in the meantime.


----------



## timbodi

P.S.  To all - I see most of you are MFA students. Are there any other MA Film Studies folks out there? What about an FB group? I joined one, but it doesn't seem to have info from/about incoming students. I really want to get in contact with other incoming MA's as well as MFA's. I haven't gotten a list from CU. Thanks!


----------



## UCFfilmgirl

Timbodi,

I sent you a private message regarding roommates/apartments!  Thanks so much & lovely to meet you.


----------



## SS

UCFfilmgirl and joybird...I am desperately looking for a roommate. Let me know I could be roped in.

Thanks


----------



## kelli21

I'm just about to enter my 2nd year in Columbia's MFA film program. I'm moving out of my apartment and looking for a potential roommate for the beginning of August. Hit me up if you're interested! I promise to provide all the tips and juicy details you need to survive your first year .


----------



## SS

> Originally posted by kelli21:
> I'm just about to enter my 2nd year in Columbia's MFA film program. I'm moving out of my apartment and looking for a potential roommate for the beginning of August. Hit me up if you're interested! I promise to provide all the tips and juicy details you need to survive your first year .



Interested. Will send you a private msg


----------



## joybird

Hey what's your email SS Freshman. Sorry just checking this. It's been a crazy week. 



> Originally posted by SS:
> UCFfilmgirl and joybird...I am desperately looking for a roommate. Let me know I could be roped in.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## joybird

Also tried to send you a private message SS. Hope you get it.


----------



## Criterion

Current Columbia MFA Directing student here, about to enter his 2nd year.

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to all who got in!

And secondly, be prepared: you're about to trade in the next few years of your life, hundreds of hours of sleep, dinners with your girlfriend or boyfriend or spouse, dollars from that job you quit, and at times your sanity...all for the love of film.

In other words, the **** is about the hit the fan. Real hard.

Feel free to PM me if you'd like to find me on Facebook - I'm happy to answer any questions and am looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------

